# Tips for first time on party boat?



## sherwood

Hi Guys. I'll be going on my first offshore trip on June 30th - going out with Capt John for some Snapper! I usually fish inshore and surf, so I'm really looking forward to getting into offshore fishing. I've done a ton of research and have already purchased a lightweight vertical jigging outfit that will handle 6-9oz jigs. My buddies and I will probably purchase a box of sardines as well.

I guess what I'm asking for are "tips" for the party boat, maybe advice on etiquette. Keep in mind the boat will probably be full, and unfortunately I'm on a position on the side so I'm guessing I won't have much room to cast.

If someone is hooked up to a larger fish, is it better for the people around him to reel up to avoid tangles? Any advice to avoid tangles in general? (I've already picked up yellow braid, so I should be able to see my line fairly well)

Is it worth bringing a sabiki rig to try to catch live bait? I'm assuming I'll catch my snapper limit, and would like to try for some grouper or AJ as well.

Thanks guys!


----------



## mredman1

*Party Boat*

I like Captain John. Everyone will get their limit of red snapper. You will likely see a few beeliners, kings and some chicken dolphin. Often there are a few surprise catches.

However, if you get a big fish it willl be a challenge. If the fish runs under the boat, your line is usually broken. Also, it is difficult to maneuver if you get a big fish because many lines will get tangled. However, sometimes you will prevail.

It is cost affordable to use Captain John. You have no boat payment, insurance, upkeep and storage.

If you want bigger fish, do not go out on the daily trips. Go on an overnight trip.

Mike


----------



## sherwood

Thanks Mike - I guess I was afraid of that, the whole big fish thing. I'm still really excited though!


----------



## RB II

Reserve a spot on the back of the boat. Bring some leaders and hooks and some cigar minnow and squid. Take off the leaders provided and drift a double leader behind the boat.


----------



## livegoodlife

FYI, AJ is out for the month of June. Certain grouper only one per boat. Just get an extra box of squid from the bait shop and hope that will attract a bigger snappers.


----------



## fishingtwo

Take some crackers in case you get sick.


----------



## John R

Three party boat rules. 
1 -no angles, no tangles
2 -follow your fish
3 -know where your bait/lure is
Good luck, have fun, be safe
John R


----------



## McDaniel8402

TAKE DRAMAMINE!!!!!!! Nothing worse than ruining a good fishing trip by getting sick. It has gotten me at the weirdest times. I have been in some brutal weather, flopping all over the boat trying to stay on my feet, and didn't get sick, and i've been in 3' rollers getting queezy. I just take some dramamine every trip now and don't chance it.


----------



## sherwood

McDaniel8402 said:


> TAKE DRAMAMINE!!!!!!! Nothing worse than ruining a good fishing trip by getting sick. It has gotten me at the weirdest times. I have been in some brutal weather, flopping all over the boat trying to stay on my feet, and didn't get sick, and i've been in 3' rollers getting queezy. I just take some dramamine every trip now and don't chance it.


Thanks, I definitely plan on taking some the night before and day of..


----------



## sotexhookset

Take your sabikis so you can make and drop big livies for your your baits. 2 fish limit will come quick and you don't want to put the first two 18" fish in the box. I've not been on a party boat since I was in college (limit was 5 back then) so I don't know if they'd let you vent/cull.


----------



## reeltimer

Take plenty of beer and water and enjoy!


----------



## mad marlin

mostly agree with reel timer , enjoy & learn from your first trip.


----------



## sotexhookset

reeltimer said:


> Take plenty of beer and water and enjoy!


Oh yea. This too.:brew:


----------



## sherwood

In regards to culling..I'm with a group of 25, so if I can always switch out fish and give the smaller ones to my friends if they don't catch any..

Unfortunately, I can't bring beer - only a certain amount of water. They do sell beer and microwaveable food onboard, and the prices aren't too bad.


----------



## sotexhookset

Trust me. They'll catch em.


----------



## Slow Boat

If you're bottom fishing the tangles won't be bad as long as you wait until they ring the bell and drop it straight down but I agree that a spot in the stern is best. Be sure to ask a mate before you change tackle or even use live bait. We do the Scat Cat and sometimes they'll let you use livelies, sometimes not. When the boat is full a piggy can make a mess swimming around tangling lines. The big snapper are usually higher in the water column so if you're catching dinks, crank it higher. Stay away from the squid until you got your red snapper limit. If you're in the beeliners just put on a little squid on the tip of the hook and get ready for a cooler full. They're like piranha when you get in them with a lot of baits in the water!


----------



## sherwood

Slow Boat said:


> If you're bottom fishing the tangles won't be bad as long as you wait until they ring the bell and drop it straight down but I agree that a spot in the stern is best. Be sure to ask a mate before you change tackle or even use live bait. We do the Scat Cat and sometimes they'll let you use livelies, sometimes not. When the boat is full a piggy can make a mess swimming around tangling lines. The big snapper are usually higher in the water column so if you're catching dinks, crank it higher. Stay away from the squid until you got your red snapper limit. If you're in the beeliners just put on a little squid on the tip of the hook and get ready for a cooler full. They're like piranha when you get in them with a lot of baits in the water!


That's the first I've heard of any bell ringing or having to ask permission to change baits or anything. I don't think they do that on the Capt John boats.. Doesn't sound fun at all


----------



## iridered2003

i don't think you can use braid on the capt john?????? i though thats what i heard. you may call and ask. something about cutting hands and deckhands.


----------



## sherwood

iridered2003 said:


> i don't think you can use braid on the capt john?????? i though thats what i heard. you may call and ask. something about cutting hands and deckhands.


I just called and confirmed braid is ok.

That would've sucked, considering my new jiggin reel is loaded down with braid..


----------



## iridered2003

sherwood said:


> I just called and confirmed braid is ok.
> 
> That would've sucked, considering my new jiggin reel is loaded down with braid..


proved me wrong,thanks.:walkingsm


----------



## Slow Boat

sherwood said:


> That's the first I've heard of any bell ringing or having to ask permission to change baits or anything. I don't think they do that on the Capt John boats.. Doesn't sound fun at all


They ring a bell or say something over a speaker when it's okay to drop baits. Sometimes people drop baits too early and they string out under the boat or down the rail and tangle. Same thing with changing rigs or baits. When there 95 people on the boat and one guy doesn't have enough weight on or has too light line it tangles other fisherman over and over. THAT's no fun at all.


----------

